# INSULATOR Questions Answered here



## dario (Apr 15, 2020)

If you have any questions about insulators, feel free to ask.  Been doing this for 52 years.  Dario


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 15, 2020)

Just love that display.  It's the perfect snapshot of why to be an insulator collector!


----------



## dario (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you.  I have it lit up almost every night when I get home from work.  Lots of memories from lots of digs with lots of friends.  It makes me smile.


----------



## HappyhatChance (Apr 15, 2020)

Found one yesterday actually, just a "B" embossed into it. I have some ceramics with cork as well, but this was my first glass!


----------



## dario (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice find.  that is a CD145 B.  The B stands for Brookfield.  It looks green with some amber swirls.  It books for about $10 in VNM to MINT condition.  The amber adds value.  Looks a little scratched up, but still nice.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 16, 2020)

dario said:


> If you have any questions about insulators, feel free to ask.  Been doing this for 52 years.  DarioView attachment 205498


Dario, That is one uber impressive collection! Super!


----------



## kirstiscott (Aug 24, 2021)

dario said:


> If you have any questions about insulators, feel free to ask.  Been doing this for 52 years.  DariView attachment 205498


Hi, Dario!


dario said:


> I'd love to use your image and maybe tap your knowledge for a short article about colorful insulators for Beachcombing Magazine. Let me know if that's a possibility! Thanks! Kirsti Scott info@beachcombingmagazine.com


----------

